
First step to help solve income inequality - danielomcguire
Should everyone pay the same price for the same thing? If someone makes $250K vs someone who makes $30K should they pay the same price for a meal out?<p>We here at skinnyprice don&#x27;t think so!<p>Our new patented pricing innovation uses a person&#x27;s time as a way to separate out individual&#x27;s price sensitivity to figure how much of a discount they should get when going out to eat at a restaurant.<p>Rich people will not take time to play this savings game, day after day, and thus pay full price to go out to eat.<p>Super price sensitive people will come back, day after day, and play the savings game until finally they get a high enough discount that will allow them to go out to eat.<p>Our system let&#x27;s customer&#x27;s self determine the time they want to spend to get the discount amount they need.<p>This may only be a fist baby step to help solving income inequality but image if everything you buy was a variable priced depending on much how much time you were willing to put in to get the lowest price...<p>Skinnyprice has started with restaurants but is partnering with large e-tailers so everything can be have variable discounting allowing those with less money to get larger discounts needed to purchase what they need.
======
jtfairbank
So... this is just a new take on "surveys for cash" right? What you are really
saying is that your app gets poor people to click buttons or watch adds, then
they get a small discount. Basically you're offering a (far) less than minimum
wage salary for the job of watching ads. I fail to see the innovation or how
this solves income inequality any more than giving someone any job does.

